# EI, low tech + water changes



## Occam's Razor (Aug 16, 2005)

Now that I have my KNO3 and KH2PO4 from Greg Watson for my Co2 tank, I'd like to start dosing my non-Co2 tank as long as this is the prudent thing to do. The thing is, I'm not willing to give up my 30% weekly water changes as the drift wood in the tank is leeching tanins causing an unslightly orange coloration that I wish to dilute once a week. 

Here's the tank's specs:

44 gallons
1.5 watts/gallon
moderatley-highly planted
moderate-high fish load

I currently dose 0.5 ml flourish and 0.25 ml iron after every water change. 

So, I guess what I'm asking is Should I dose with dry ferts, and if so, how much? (taking into account that I'm not willing to sacrafice water changes) 

Thanks


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I am currently doing something similar on my 55gallon. Low tech, 1.1wpg, 2x85% per week water changes(growing out a bunch of discus), dose 1tsp K2SO4, 1 TBS epsom salt, 1/8 tsp KH2PO4, 1/4 tsp KNO3 after wc, a bit trace from time to time. No algae.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I was getting quite a bit of thread algae and BBA as soon as I did a water change. Started doing water changes at night and haven`t had any issues since.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You might consider adding some Excel 2x a week if you want to do the water change.

For the wood, simply add activated carbon once a month(it can be recharged by baking for 1 hour at 400+ F.)
That will remove all the color which I would suspect builds up and you have pee colored water 1/2 the week.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Really? I never knew that you could do that to carbon. Interesting.


----------



## Occam's Razor (Aug 16, 2005)

I still don't feel really good about no water changes. I know it works and that's great, but I simply don't feel good about it for myself. Just a personal preference I guess 

Taking into account everyone's experiences and suggestions, how does this regimin sound? 

0.5 ml of Flourish Excel 2x a week
0.25 ml of Flourish Iron 1x a week
1/32 tsp KH2P04 1x a week
1/16 tsp KN03 1x a week

Keeping with the 30% water changes. 

Thanks again for your suggestions


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

SnyperP said:


> Really? I never knew that you could do that to carbon. Interesting.


Old school.......


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Occam's Razor said:


> I still don't feel really good about no water changes. I know it works and that's great, but I simply don't feel good about it for myself. Just a personal preference I guess
> 
> Taking into account everyone's experiences and suggestions, how does this regimin sound?
> 
> ...


Add a lot more Excel, like 8mls 2-3 x a week.
you'll need to add a bit more Flourish(use the general, not Fe only) and 2x as much NPK 2x a week, not once.
Do water changes at night also, right before the lights go off.
That will give good growth, not fast growth.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Occam's Razor (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow, that much Excel eh? It'd be cheaper for me to simply run a DIY C02 on the tank and dose with only trace elements and NPK. Hmmm that's probably the route I'll end up taking. Thanks for your help on this, now I can make a more informed decision on what to do with the tank, whether I stay nonCo2 with EI or EI with C02. I'm glad I didn't just go ahead and start dosing! Thanks


----------

